# Lamy Safari



## PenWorks

Well almost  Here is a Penchatta KS (kustom safari)

If you are new to FP's or even a season vet, I would urge you to go out and buy a Lamy Safari. The retail on this pen is 27.50 - 29.00 depending on the plastic color, or if you really want to go balls out, only 38.00 in aluminum. Can be had in F-M-B , and even with italic nibs 1.1,1.5 & 1.9 for 10.00 more. This is a great writing pen. Arguablly the best FP for the money. Consistant feed, ink almost always stays wet on the nib, super light and indistructable unlsess you happen to drop it on the nib. I sell a ton of these pens. 75% of them go to first time users. This way they won't be turned off by a fountain pen, because I know they will get hassel free enjoyment with it. The only down side to this pen, it uses propietery cartridges and converters by Lamy. 

Now this is where the KS comes in. A few years back, I turned some barrels in wood. Well I finally got around to making some resin barrels for them. Just to jazz up a good pen.


----------



## bjackman

Very cool Anthony!
I assume these are E.D. (eyedropper) filled?


----------



## PenWorks

Bill, the next batch will be eye dropper, these work like a regular safari, screw on/off front section.
I need to get the right rubber washer to try an E.D.


----------



## Scott

Anthony!  Nice match on the colors!  They look great!

Scott.


----------



## Ligget

Lovely colour combination, great work Anthony![]


----------



## Johnathan

Great looking pen, very fun. So when does my tester come in the mail?


----------



## holmqer

I had been planning to do the same thing. I really like the Lamy nibs, I'm just not wild about the boring look to them.

The real trick will be to customize a Lamy 2000!


----------



## gerryr

Very nice Anthony.  Are you going to start selling these as a "kit" soon?


----------



## PenWorks

Hadn't thought about it. I wonder what would Dr. Lamy think ? [:0]


----------



## jeffj13

Just an fyi, Pear Tree Pens is having a sale on the Lamy Safari right now.  $20 - $24 depending on the color.

jeff


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Nice colour match as mentioned.  Are you turning them in your metal lathe, no tubes I assume.


----------



## PenWorks

Jim, turned them on my wood lathe, using a pin chuck and no tube.


----------

